# What is this awesome looking thing?



## miller32 (Dec 10, 2010)

Had a guy send me pictures of a bike he wants to sell.  He only sent pictures....not a name or a badge name?  I emailed back for more info...but haven't received a reply back yet and I am to impatient to wait.  So...I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this is?  Thanks.....


----------



## bairdco (Dec 10, 2010)

late 30's evinrude streamflow. same as the cabe logo at the top of the screen.

do some searching for it, and you'll be surprised at what you have.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Found the exact pictures the guy sent me through email on the nostalgic.net.  Boy...just getting into this bicycle collecting and restoring thing and things come out of the woodwork.  I am not sure the guy really wants to sell...I feel maybe he is teasing me.  It's kinda funny though to see all the pics he sent me through email on nostalgic.net.  Anyway...I appreciate the info.   I think bike is way out of my price range...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 10, 2010)

If its out of your price range I'm sure the guy could sell it through here.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 10, 2010)

offer him $3000


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2010)

...I always tell people, "It ain't worth anything unless you love it". (which is just about true of anything over 20 years old, except a building)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2010)

it's a 8 to 10 k extreamly rare evinrude bike.  as you know already


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 10, 2010)

*On a note of caution,* a local collector friend called me a couple of weeks ago to ask me about a bike that had been offered up for sale to him unsolicited. 

He had been emailed pictures of an outstanding bike and when he called the alleged owner/seller, he was given a lengthy story about the bike and how the seller had received it as part of the distribution of a collection that had been part of his late uncle’s estate, The story was elaborate and included details about the history of the bike and how it had been displayed on loan to a national museum during the time the uncle owned it, The museum closed the display that featured the bike and it came home to his late uncle.

Flags came up for my friend when he found the exact same picture he had been sent on the internet, He contacted me and it turns out the photos were taken from the Copake Auction and the bike has a known history of ownership spanning at least the last 10 years, None of those owners appear to have been anyone’s late uncle.

The picture you posted shows up on Nostalgic.net and I have seen the same photos recently displayed as if the bike were for sale on Craig’s List. I don’t know who owned that bike or who currently owns it but this may be a case where anyone interested in purchasing the bike should make sure the seller will snap a shot of it with today’s newspaper in the picture, and then be willing to swear they have no ability with photoshop.


----------



## npence (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a guy in dayton Ohio that claimed he bought this bike in portland Indiana out of a old farmers truck before enter the bicycle swap meet last year. The guy claims to have alot of bikes but always list on Criagslist make offer and you do and then you find out he wants tons of money for it. So I dont know if he has what he says he has or just likes to get people excited.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 10, 2010)

I found it a bit odd that he would never give me a price at first.  He sent me 5 pictures and all of them I also found on nostalgic.net.  Then he proceeded to send me pictures of 6 other different bikes he owned and then a bunch of pedal cars he has restored and owns?  He sent me a ton of pictures and I thought he was just showing off his collection and kinda teasing by "look at what I have" and you don't.  So...I kinda ended the emails back and forth and told him if he was ever serious in selling...let me know.  He then sent me an email stating he would take 3000 for the Evinrude.  Then he proceeded to tell me he had a Harley bicycle he would sell for 4000 and another for 4500....so on and so forth.  I feel like it was a game.  He claims he found the Evinrude in an old farmhouse.  ???????


----------



## npence (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah that sounds like the guy Ive talked to from around Dayton Ohio. Full of great bikes and stories but never proves what he has. and I was looking the pic on Nostalgic was added in like 2007 or something and the same pic I got in an email from the guy saying he got it from the swap meet in portland last year. sounds fishy to me also. Where is the guy from you are talking to maybe it is the same guy I have dealt with.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 10, 2010)

He says he is from Indiana...but won't divulge a phone number or exact location?  If you want to sell a bike...wouldn't you make it possible by providing phone numbers.?.  That is why I feel it is somewhat a game.  He said if he was offered $3000 that would get his attention on the Evinrude.  The other bikes he sent me pictures of were 1937 Mercury, 1952 Shelby, 1941 Hawthorne, Airflow...and a bunch of pedal cars.  He claims to also own Harley bicycles...a Smith Motor Wheel...and says all are for sale?!


----------



## npence (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah it is the same guy who claims he is from around Dayton Ohio. Im guessing he is playing games. Ive never seen any proof just stories and pics that can be uploaded from the internet.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2010)

There was a scam like this going around a few years ago. There was one of these bikes on ebay that I bid on, and not long after that got an e-mail with a photo..... Guy who says he has one he wants to sell. I can tell something fishy is going on (no pun intended..)  So I ask about the bike. Price? location? Can I come see it?.... The bike is at his mothers house out west. Not a problem! I'm out west all the time, I can be there next week. Or better yet, I know someone who lives close by..... My friend can come by with cash and pick it up! NO. That doesn't work for the seller..... He needs me to wire the $$$$ to him, and he'll ship me the bike. I knew the guy was full of sh#t. The photo he e-mailed me was from one of the bicycle books.... I strung him along for awhile. He must've thought I was going to pay for the bike. There are a lot of scams like this going around. 




miller32 said:


> He says he is from Indiana...but won't divulge a phone number or exact location?  If you want to sell a bike...wouldn't you make it possible by providing phone numbers.?.  That is why I feel it is somewhat a game.  He said if he was offered $3000 that would get his attention on the Evinrude.  The other bikes he sent me pictures of were 1937 Mercury, 1952 Shelby, 1941 Hawthorne, Airflow...and a bunch of pedal cars.  He claims to also own Harley bicycles...a Smith Motor Wheel...and says all are for sale?!


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had this happen to me on second chance offers on ebay. Always ask if you can pick up with cash if you are going to do a deal like this.


----------



## Bicycle Man (Jun 24, 2011)

how much do you want for it?


----------

